# This is beyond messed up....   Or is there something else at play?



## RetPara (Jan 16, 2018)

Young soldier at Fort Hood goes missing. (Short Version follows) Family is notified he is 'AWOL' a couple of days later. CID tells family that his cell phone is pinging around the Indianapolis area.... Exhaustive searches are done chking with friends, acquaintances, former haunts. CID stays in contact with the family. Family hires PI which is a retired CID agent that specializes in tracking down UA/AWOL troops. Email to SM and other social media shows use. ​​ About thirty days later his near skeletal remains are found with his car (which rolled multiple times) off on-post road in the trees by other members of his unit doing local training. Remains come home in a sealed casket. Local funeral home does not check to see whom is in the casket. Some personal items are in the casket in a HazMat bag. Army delivers shadow box to the family that is for another soldier... not theirs (When did the Army start doing the shadow box thing)?. The below linked podcast episode goes into much more detail and just how fucked up the handling of this was. ​​ I have my doubts if the body the received was really the body of their son. ​​​http://www.thevanishedpodcast.com/ep...=1515111362959​
 Episode #104​​​https://militaryjusticeforall.com/20...lved-homicide/​
​ At least 69 of these deaths are valid.. WTF is going on down at Fort Hood? ​
<mod edit to remove profanity from thread title>


----------



## policemedic (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow. Just...wow.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 16, 2018)

Weird....an Autopsy, even on skeletal remains, would have been done, and ID'ing subject by DNA, dental records...etc. USCIDC is very anal about death investigations.  CID doesn't investigate AWOL's.....and not many deserters, unless tied to another crime. Fort Hood Military Police Civil Police Liason/AWOL apprehension (CPL), out of the Law Enforcement Activities of the Provost Marshal's Officer keep track of Deserters.  AWOL is administrative until 30 days, then become Deserters and warrant entered into NCIC.  At least last I knew.....

Something doesn't add up.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 16, 2018)

Yep. And since his DNA is on file matching it wouldn’t take long. This case is weird.


----------



## RetPara (Jan 16, 2018)

Fort Hood averaged a death a week in 2016.  We're talking 68 non combat deaths on or near post. The trend seemed to continue in 2017.   How is the Army keeping a lid on that?


----------



## digrar (Jan 16, 2018)

Over 50,000 people there, granted the population isn't generally one that should be dropping off the perch, but that's probably not a bad death rate for comparable sized localities?


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 16, 2018)

Death rate per 100k in Texas is 745.3. Half of that (for 50k) is 372.65 which is 7 per week or one per day if my terrible maths is correct. So well under the average for Texas.


----------



## AWP (Jan 16, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Death rate per 100k in Texas is 745.3. Half of that (for 50k) is 372.65 which is 7 per week or one per day if my terrible maths is correct. So well under the average for Texas.



Very true, but I'd stack Hood's numbers against other military posts. I think that's a better comparison. Then you have an adjustment related to "innocent bystander" and something behavior or work-related deaths to consider. Still, that number sounds rather high for a military base.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 16, 2018)

AWP said:


> Very true, but I'd stack Hood's numbers against other military posts. I think that's a better comparison. Then you have an adjustment related to "innocent bystander" and something behavior or work-related deaths to consider. Still, that number sounds rather high for a military base.



You're probably right re comparisons. There's a lot of data that would need a good looking at before a total conclusion can be formed. 

And I'm not the man for that!


----------



## RetPara (Jan 17, 2018)

I have in contact with the Troopers mother.  The wrong Shadow Box was delivered to the family?  When did that become a thing?  While there was a memorial for him at Hood, should not of someone from the unit escorted him home and represent the command there?


----------

